# Sony Playstation 4 Price revealed



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

£349 which is nearly £100 cheaper than Xbox one, and does not need to be activated online for use unlike the Xbox.

The Xbox One features a custom eight-core x86 CPU, a 500GB hard drive, 8GB of DDR3 RAM, USB 3.0, HDMI in and out ports, and WiFi.

The Sony PS4 has an single-chip eight-core AMD Jaguar custom low power x86-64 APU with a Radeon based graphics engine, 8GB of GDDR5 RAM and a Blu-ray optical disc drive.

Both firms have gone for custom AMD chips, and Sony has the graphics edge with an 18 compute unit GCN graphics core configuration.

Microsoft's move from PowerPC isn't doing users any favours, as it means that it loses backwards compatibility. Sony has kept backwards compatibility, which means that its Playstation customers' households won't find themselves with a sudden abundance of drinks coasters.

Sony will also let its gamers share their titles with their friends, while Microsoft customers will have some hoops to jump through.

Also hoopworthy is Microsoft's insistence that its Xbox One games consoles must connect to the internet regularly. PS4 users will be spared this requirement.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Pre ordered one of these on Asda's website for my young lady's son after he surpassed our expectations in his exams, so really happy it's coming in at a cheap price.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'll wait for GT6 to come out before taking the plunge... around 2018 then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dift said:


> I'll wait for GT6 to come out before taking the plunge... around 2018 then


Em no 2081


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was disappointed with the Xbox price and gaming restrictions. I preordered when it was announced a few weeks ago and I'm having second thoughts now. Yes ok, it's £80 but you do get Kinect as well. But still, no backwards compatibility (understandable with the architecture change) and restrictions on preowned games.

I'm really not sure, I'll probably stick with my 360 for a while longer.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking machine with price

http://uk.playstation.com/ps4/


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

it looks sick!!


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the point about the Xbox needing to be continually connected to the Internet may yet prove unfounded. Microsoft distanced themselves from that claim yesterday saying that it'll only need to connect once daily. "The Xbox One,will need to be connected online at least once every 24 hours to work. Some players had been concerned that the console was going to require a constant Internet connection".


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Ross said:


> Em no 2081


Doh! Delayed already!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Dift said:


> I'll wait for GT6 to come out before taking the plunge... around 2018 then


GT 6 is this year on PS3, around November, they decided to aim it at an already established customer base rather than go for PS4 and risk smaller sales


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

They said that about GT5 but kept putting it back and back.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Microsoft's move from PowerPC isn't doing users any favours, as it means that it loses backwards compatibility. Sony has kept backwards compatibility, which means that its Playstation customers' households won't find themselves with a sudden abundance of drinks coasters.


I don't think the move from PowerPC is the cause as Sony has done exactly the same thing its just they have obviously coded a bridge from x86 to PowerPC for the older games (or paid a company which already provides this)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm suprised how cheap it is. Newer consoles are often more than this are they not?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I'm suprised how cheap it is. Newer consoles are often more than this are they not?


Computer equipment is as cheap is it has been.

Look at the prices of the components and the price doesn't seem that cheap.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Don't do consoles , so most of what I know is from razetheworld and other youtube channels. All I know is, I wouldn't be buying an xbox.
Kinects spying on you, not being able to swap games? WTFF is that about? (the extra F is for flying )


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Was the PS3 not around £500 when it first came out? Considerably cheaper and no doubt a better machine.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to laugh at all the people (not in this thread) but in general saying how well the ps4 under cut the xbox one .. the xbox one comes with the camera the ps4 does not which will be a £60-80 accessorie so in actual fact .. both consoles are similarly priced


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

What size hard drive does the PS4 have?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

apparently it comes with 500gb


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the ps3 was a huge let down as a gaming console,poor third party ports,delayed map releases for COD, terrible codec compatibility for streaming films from the pc,awful pad and the fact you needed mandatory installs just to help out with the sluggish blu ray drive speed.so basically if you bought a 40gb hard drive for the ps3 it would be full within 8 mandatory game installs.

im not buying either console until the price drops and the dust settles.im an xbox man through and through (i do own both consoles though) but there seems to be to much big brother stuff for me on the xbox,and the ps4 seems to be a good option but sony have dropped the ball in the last gen battle imho.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think I'm going to pre order the Xbox. I don't really understand the problem with it connecting to the internet when it needs to and the game activation thing is fine with me - the 2nd hand game market is a complete rip off as it is.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Pre order with ASDA and get £20.00


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

My boy said fifa is on amazon for 90 pounds, Christ


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a place holder price, the Xbox and ps4 were both on for £799 until the prices were announced. Amazon also have a price promise, if you preorder for say £40 but then they sell it for £35 you pay the lower price


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> I have to laugh at all the people (not in this thread) but in general saying how well the ps4 under cut the xbox one .. the xbox one comes with the camera the ps4 does not which will be a *£60-80* accessorie so in actual fact .. both consoles are similarly priced


PS Eye will be £44 and hence under the £400 mark, which may have a significant input. I don't want a PS Eye and will try to avoid it.

Price isn't the issue though. For me, the ability to buy and play secondhand games is important - I've bought games I would not have otherwise played. The main downside for PS4 is that we will now have to pay to play online.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When is it out ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

roughly xmas release Shaun, as is the new XBOX AFAIK


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Shaun said:


> When is it out ?


I saw November somewhere


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

We just need a new COD game for it now


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> I have to laugh at all the people (not in this thread) but in general saying how well the ps4 under cut the xbox one .. the xbox one comes with the camera the ps4 does not which will be a £60-80 accessorie so in actual fact .. both consoles are similarly priced


You're forgetting that not everyone will care for the camera, so the PS4 is still £80-100 cheaper in actual pound notes...

Microsoft look to have shot themselves in the foot at this stage, price won't be a deciding factor for anyone who wants to buy it, I imagine every Jeremy Kyle lout will still have one come the 25th Dec. The big thing is the internet question, the camera constantly peering at you??? and the game sharing thing.

I hardly ever play these days but I still loan out games to friends and colleagues as does nearly every console owner I imagine.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I like the sound of the PS4 but they seriously need to sort their controller out.

The Xbox controller just sits perfeectly in your hand and has the thumb buttons offset which is where they want to be.

The PS3 controller is light, flimsy and you have a fear of breaking it. If they sorted it, I would get one.

And WTF is it with Xbox one that you need to be on the internet constantly, have kinect on all the time. Microsoft on suicide watch to make sure you don't top yourself after a heavy night on Call of Duty?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> We just need a new COD game for it now


No we don't.......like we really don't.

This has been done to death. :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

COD is already being released for the One and PS4 :thumb:


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Xploit said:


> The big thing is the internet question, the camera constantly peering at you???


I understand that not everyone has internet access - but an incredibly high percentage of Xbox or PS owners do have online access, so I don't particularly see the problem with it requiring to connect every so often. With regards to the kinect side of things, it's nothing a little piece of blue tack won't solve, I don't recall there being this much uproar about laptop manufacturers building webcams into the devices.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VXR.Tom said:


> I understand that not everyone has internet access - but an incredibly high percentage of Xbox or PS owners do have online access, so I don't particularly see the problem with it requiring to connect every so often. With regards to the kinect side of things, it's nothing a little piece of blue tack won't solve, I don't recall there being this much uproar about laptop manufacturers building webcams into the devices.


Similar thoughts here. For all I know my Xbox is checking in every day already...


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I was expecting alot better from the Xbox. From a former Xbox fanboy I'll be getting a PS4.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

VXR.Tom said:


> I understand that not everyone has internet access - but an incredibly high percentage of Xbox or PS owners do have online access, so I don't particularly see the problem with it requiring to connect every so often. With regards to the kinect side of things, it's nothing a little piece of blue tack won't solve, I don't recall there being this much uproar about laptop manufacturers building webcams into the devices.


Indeed, its not a problem for you so you don't see the bigger picture. It is a problem for anybody who doesn't have a constant connection or has a limited bandwidth/package. The choice has been removed from the consumer.

But your laptop isn't advertised as been on once a day and monitoring you constantly and by a specific service. There is a difference between something been there for you to use when you want it, and something that's working regardless of what you want. Blu tac, schmu tac, its a silly gesture by Microsoft either way.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

> I like the sound of the PS4 but they seriously need to sort their controller out.
> 
> The Xbox controller just sits perfeectly in your hand and has the thumb buttons offset which is where they want to be.
> 
> The PS3 controller is light, flimsy and you have a fear of breaking it. If they sorted it, I would get one.


For me it was always the opposite when I had an Xbox, found the controller uncomfortable and far too heavy, guess it just depends on the shape of your hands.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> For me it was always the opposite when I had an Xbox, found the controller uncomfortable and far too heavy, guess it just depends on the shape of your hands.


Yeah im used to big things in my hands know what I mean??

And I don't mean other people big wully's hahaha.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Yeah im used to big things in my hands know what I mean??
> 
> And I don't mean other people big wully's hahaha.


Didnt think your meant your own either


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ross said:


> Didnt think your meant your own either


heh heh heh. I didn't. I was talking about big titties.

Actually im lying. The wife's arn't maahoooosive. :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Grommit said:


> I like the sound of the PS4 but they seriously need to sort their controller out.
> 
> The Xbox controller just sits perfeectly in your hand and has the thumb buttons offset which is where they want to be.
> 
> ...


They have redesigned the controller and it looks a lot more comfortable.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Grommit said:


> The PS3 controller is light, flimsy and you have a fear of breaking it. If they sorted it, I would get one.


The standard six-axis one is very light but the dualshock one is much heavier.



VXR.Tom said:


> With regards to the kinect side of things, it's nothing a little piece of blue tack won't solve, I don't recall there being this much uproar about laptop manufacturers building webcams into the devices.


What if you were told the webcam would be switched on at all times? The question would be: WHY? It's also the reason why there's a piece of duct tape over my laptop's webcam.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

ps4 does not have backwards compatibility. you will be able to stream ps3 games to your ps4 once sony have Gaikai up and running which the usa gets in 2014 the uk later. you will still have to buy the games from gaikai. Also on the used games issue sony lied they have said the ps4 will not have the same DRM as xbox which to a point is correct as sony like MS are not banning used games but just like MS sony have now said that third party publishers like EA and Activision can if they wish block used games and charge people to unlock them. im getting Xbox one on launch as i preferred the games shown at E3 i dont care about the used game market or loaning games as i dont buy used and i never loan my games to anyone. I will buy a ps4 one when the next uncharted game or god of war game comes out, GT doesnt interest me anymore as i prefer forza. Before i get called a fanboy i have had both the ps3 and 360 since day one also have a wii a ps vita and a 3ds im purely a gamer.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

PS3 pad is poor in comparission imho. The nex ps4 pad has the analogues in the same place,why oh why haveny they moved the analogues ?no arched triggers,I remember having to but gio triggers just to get the pad half decent for FPS games, an has just had a touch screen bolted on. Its basically a touch screen dual dhock lol. . The xbox pad is just much better imho.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Playstation controller will always be better for me. Perhaps it's just what you're used to or just my smaller hands, but I just don't find the Xbox comfortable whereas the ps analogues are just perfect. The only reason I would ever consider an Xbox is to get forza, so hopefully Sony can introduce a game that's on a par with that.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Me too I've found the ps controller much easier on the hand.

Bear in mind I had the original PS one so guess I've got use to it. Mates xbox controller just feels messy.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The opposite here. The analogue stick is in the wrong place!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

I had the ps1 an the ps2 an was quite happy with the pad,but when the dreamcast an xbox came out the positional move of the left analogue was a game changer. I'm a fan of the "if its not broke don't fix it" but imho the xbox pad is far superior. Are there any pics of the ps4 released yet ?


----------



## brettblade (Jul 23, 2012)

Not seen anything to tempt me away from the current generation of consoles to be honest!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the PS4.

Whats bugging me most, I have around 35 PS3 games. Most have only been played 1-2 times then I didn't like them. What can I do with them now


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Matt. said:


> I'm looking forward to the PS4.
> 
> Whats bugging me most, I have around 35 PS3 games. Most have only been played 1-2 times then I didn't like them. What can I do with them now


Put them and your PS3 somewhere safe for 15-20 years then sell them on ebay as a 'retro' games machine!


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Put them and your PS3 somewhere safe for 15-20 years then sell them on ebay as a 'retro' games machine!


Or just keep them, I can't recall how many times I've hooked up my old Nintendo 64 just for nostalgia (Goldeneye and Mario Kart are still two of my favourite multiplayer games I've ever played). Besides there are still some games due to come out for current gen which haven't been confirmed yet for the PS4 and Xbox One which I will want to play.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

brettblade said:


> Not seen anything to tempt me away from the current generation of consoles to be honest!


Call of Duty ghosts could be good,but it's gonna need something special to bring the FPS genre out of its current limbo,that big **** robot game looks good,Ryse is it called? But there doesn't seem to be originality on either platform,just better graphics.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ryse is the game about a roman general the game with the giant mechs is Titanfall made by vince zampella one of the creators of Call of duty.

Images of ps4 here http://uk.playstation.com/ps4/

Sony have said the design is not final though and there could still be changes


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Might have a look next year.

Very disappointing that they don't play PS3 games.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You will be able to stream ps3 games to the ps4 once they sort out Gaikai chances are you will have to purchase them again though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i think the fact you cant buy second hand games and share on the new x box is a **** take tbh


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Will Microsoft be scratching their chins?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> i think the fact you cant buy second hand games and share on the new x box is a **** take tbh


You can buy and play used games on Xbox one


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> You can buy and play used games on Xbox one


Where does it say that?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

allan1888 said:


> You can buy and play used games on Xbox one


Microsoft controls the sale of pre-owned titles (or at least allow publishers to charge a fee to purchasers of second-hand titles) and also wants to limit how many people you can lend your Xbox One games too. This looks to be because all Xbox One titles have to be fully installed on the hard drive before they can be played, and Microsoft doesn't want people installing the game, then giving it to all their mates.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Microsoft controls the sale of pre-owned titles (or at least allow publishers to charge a fee to purchasers of second-hand titles) and also wants to limit how many people you can lend your Xbox One games too. This looks to be because all Xbox One titles have to be fully installed on the hard drive before they can be played, and Microsoft doesn't want people installing the game, then giving it to all their mates.


but just because Sony has said they are not going to apply restrictions, doesn't mean game manufacturers won't.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You can share you Xbox one collection with 10 others which steam are going to start doing also. MS are not enforcing blocking of used games but publishers can if they wish which is exactly the same as what Sony are doing. The only difference is MS have a system in place to allow this Ps4 does not, with the ps4 the publishers would have to implement their own system which EA already have with origin. This is usually the point when I'm called a fanboy but nothing could be further from the truth as I will be buying both just like I did with ps3 and 360.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this reminds me of the noise sony made about microsoft charging for online gaming,then a few months down the line decided it was a hell of an idea and released its own version of a chargeable service,which didnt match the quality of live.

i wouldnt be surprised to see sony do a 180 on this if it benefits microsoft.remember when it was all about 6 axis, and vibration was so last gen,well sony also changed there attitude on that as well and brought out a rumble pad bespite it being old tech lol.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Won't change MS have now ditched the online check in and drm stuff so you can play offline as much as you want


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

silverback said:


> this reminds me of the noise sony made about microsoft charging for online gaming,then a few months down the line decided it was a hell of an idea and released its own version of a chargeable service,which didnt match the quality of live.
> 
> i wouldnt be surprised to see sony do a 180 on this if it benefits microsoft.remember when it was all about 6 axis, and vibration was so last gen,well sony also changed there attitude on that as well and brought out a rumble pad bespite it being old tech lol.


I think you'll find they had patenting issues regarding dual shock 3 and it took months to come to an agreement so they had to come up with six axis as a temporary replacement.

I think the touch pad on the controller may just be as gimmicky as six axis!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

matthewt23 said:


> I think you'll find they had patenting issues regarding dual shock 3 and it took months to come to an agreement so they had to come up with six axis as a temporary replacement.
> 
> I think the touch pad on the controller may just be as gimmicky as six axis!


i understand they had patent issues with the shock,but to come out and disregard it as "old tech" and release a weak feature like "sixaxis" as a stop gap, then actually come out and release a shock pad is quite funny.


----------

